# Program do monitoringu SNMP

## Srob

Witam.

   Poszukuje dobrego programu do monitorowania urządzeń przez SNMP pod gentoo.

Możecie coś dobrego polecić?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Raku

zabbix

----------

## Srob

a cos innego.

----------

## lsdudi

nagios

----------

## grzywka18

nagios(monitoruje status urządzeń)+pnp4nagios(rysuje grafy na podstawie danych z nagiosu)+nedi(zbiera statystyki)+weathermapa(rysuje mapa sieci)+nagvis(pokazuje status urządzeń na mapie)

----------

## Raku

 *grzywka18 wrote:*   

> nagios(monitoruje status urządzeń)+pnp4nagios(rysuje grafy na podstawie danych z nagiosu)+nedi(zbiera statystyki)+weathermapa(rysuje mapa sieci)+nagvis(pokazuje status urządzeń na mapie)

 

a zabbix robi to wszystko naraz  :Smile: 

----------

## grzywka18

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *grzywka18 wrote:*   nagios(monitoruje status urządzeń)+pnp4nagios(rysuje grafy na podstawie danych z nagiosu)+nedi(zbiera statystyki)+weathermapa(rysuje mapa sieci)+nagvis(pokazuje status urządzeń na mapie) 
> 
> a zabbix robi to wszystko naraz 

 

Przejzałem tak pobieżnie dokumentacje zabbix i mam pyt.

pyt. 

1)czy zabbix zbiera takie statystyki ze wszystkich urządzeń jak informacje dot. STP, ilosc danych wysłanych,odebranych,rutring,vlany.

2)czy można w nim rysować mapę swojej sieci ale w taki sposób jak robi to weathermapa ?

3) czy posiada takie dodatkowe programy jak posiada nagios -nrpe

----------

## Raku

 *grzywka18 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)czy zabbix zbiera takie statystyki ze wszystkich urządzeń jak informacje dot. STP, ilosc danych wysłanych,odebranych,rutring,vlany.
> 
> 

 

zabbix potrafi odczytywać dane z snmp. Możesz sam ustaliić, jakie OID będą odpytywane. Jeśli te dane są udostępniane przez SNMP, zabbix będzie potrafił je odczytać.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)czy można w nim rysować mapę swojej sieci ale w taki sposób jak robi to weathermapa ?
> 
> 

 

wiem, że można rysować mapę. Jeszcze nie korzystałem z tej funkcjonalności (monitoruję w zabbiksie prawie wyłącznie stan serwerów, więc nie potrzebuję mapy)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) czy posiada takie dodatkowe programy jak posiada nagios -nrpe
> 
> 

 

Nagiosa używałem bardzo krótko, więc nie pamiętam, czy jest nrpe. Jeśli chodzi ci o to, że można podpiąć do zabbiksa dodatkowe skrypty uruchamiane po stronie monitorowanego urządzenia, to odpowiedź brzmi: tak.

----------

## timor

Sam korzystam z nagios'a + nagios grapher, ale ciekawe może być też cacti.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

----------

